# Feats that let you use Cha instead of Wis/Int for spell DCs?



## Particle_Man (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there a feat that lets one use Charisma instead of Intelligence or Wisdom for setting spell DCs?  I  have a charismatic cleric or wizard in mind but am not sure if it will work.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 25, 2010)

Not that I've ever seen


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 26, 2010)

No feats AFAIK, but if your PC takes levels in the Geomancer PrCl, he can use his best casting stat for spells covered by the class' Spell Versatility feature.


----------



## Dandu (Jul 26, 2010)

*Dynamic Priest* (Legends of the Twins: Dragonlance)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 26, 2010)

Ooooh!  A new shiny!

Despite owning it, I never really looked at Dragonlance.


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 26, 2010)

Wizards of the coast put out one that let you use CHA as your casting stat. it may have only been for druids though. it was on their website.

I can't seem to find the article. I think it may have been way back when 3.0 was current.


----------



## Andion Isurand (Jul 26, 2010)

Dandu said:


> *Dynamic Priest* (Legends of the Twins: Dragonlance)




It only allows you to use charisma for bonus spell slots and the minimum ability score requirements to cast divine spells of a certain level... and its a first level only feat.


----------



## Dandu (Jul 26, 2010)

Better than nothing.


----------



## rgard (Jul 27, 2010)

Particle_Man said:


> Is there a feat that lets one use Charisma instead of Intelligence or Wisdom for setting spell DCs?  I  have a charismatic cleric or wizard in mind but am not sure if it will work.




Not exactly what you are looking for as the arcane spell caster works pretty much as a sorcerer except that you add the wizard feat progression.  

Generic Classes :: d20srd.org

So you could use the arcane spell caster class with charisma for spells per day, spell known and DCs and take all divine spells.


----------



## Naturespark (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, if you want to play a charismatic druid instead, this will definitely help: Giant In the Playground Games


----------



## Sylrae (Aug 6, 2010)

*NatureSpark*

THATS where I saw it.

Guess it wasn't a WoTC Source


----------



## tommyss4l (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a feat in the AEG Feats book called Fey Blood that makes your highest stat your casting stat. Though it does require 17 CHA to get, if you are playing a gish that is Sorcerer based, you can make STR your highest stat and you move from CHA based casting to STR based casting. Although, with the 17 CHA requirement, it virtually guarantees that CHA is going to be your casting stat, though I can see it being useful for rouges with high CHA or your party face.


----------

